# How to install liyu driver to windows 7



## mitodoka

is ther anyone knows how intall liyu plooter driver to windows 7? I got instaltion cd, it got instuction and video but it does not apply ib window 7. pls help, my buissiness is delayed


----------



## reeceb36

if your having problems with the CD,

UKCutter Forum • View topic - Liyu SC & TC Cutters Installation (Windows)

download the driver you need e.g Tc/SC series 

when downloaded unzip the folder
click on start 
left click (computer) and click properties and in the top left hand corner there should be device manager
click and it should open the device manager
when your plotter is plugged in and turned on half way down there should be 1 saying (port) click and it should come up with unknown device or comm ports if you left click go to properties you should have a option update driver, 
click that, it ask you if you want to look automatically or search your self , you want to click search your self and find the folder on your computer you downloaded and it should install the driver for you.


----------



## mitodoka

I forgot to thank you before cause I forgot my pw,  noob of me ^^.
I would like to thank you again cause every time I got problem installing my Liyu I just read your advice here and 
it start working again, Thanks again and more power.
If ever you could add me in your FB taht would be nice. tnx
clint villagonzalo just seach me. ^_^


----------



## signzworld

that's no problem. good thing to know.

if you brought the plotter before September last year you would need the normal driver witch can be found here
"UKCutter Forum • View topic - Liyu SC & TC Cutters Installation (Windows)"

if you have brought the plotter after that date you would need the FTDI drivers " same link "UKCutter Forum • View topic - Liyu SC & TC Cutters Installation (Windows)"
but at the top of the page should say "ftdi drivers" if you click that and download if you have 36bit. 64bit operating system download and install. that would also work.


----------

